# Croatia

## Eileen

Netko iz hravatkse ili područja exyu?

----------

## ayleid96

ima nas dosta

----------

## gmaksim

Pozdrav,

Jedno pitanje jer se gubim po lokalizacijskim uputama. Kako postaviti da za konzolu i XWindows default display language bude Engleski ali s našom tipkovicom i formatima datuma itd. Sada trenutačno imam postavljeno tako da mi dobijam na Hrvatskom prevedene većinu obavijesti koje dobijam u konzoli i da su mi u XWindows prevedeni meniji? Što točno treba upisati i gdje te dali treba nakon toga sve nanovo prekomajlirati?

----------

## Mato

 *ayleid96 wrote:*   

> ima nas dosta

 

U svezi glede...

Ali ne mede.

https://i110.fastpic.ru/big/2019/0430/0c/2796131c490ab86f5154c9417887570c.jpg

Zauzeće RAM memorije 320 MB, kod podizanja Plazme 5.

KDE, svi programi instalisani. 

Mislim da je to previše.

Gento Komletinci.

Linux Komletinci.

----------

## elsandosgrande

Dobar dan gospodo, ja sam iz Sarajeva. 

Odgovorio bih na pitanja od ranije, ali ne vjerujem da bi odgovore vidjeli oni kojima trebaju.

----------

## Mato

 *Mato wrote:*   

>  *ayleid96 wrote:*   ima nas dosta 
> 
> U svezi glede...
> 
> Ali ne mede.
> ...

 

----------

